# good elk load for 300 win mag



## aarongnm (Dec 5, 2006)

I use a 300 win mag for all my big game hunting. This year I used federal ammo with a Barnes MRX 180 grain. I have just started reloading and would like to try a 200 grain bullet that will be fairly flat out to 500 yards. I would like to hear any good reloads for this application.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

A strong dose of IMR 4831 will work well. Check the Barnes #1 manual and work up from there. I get 3020fps with 200gn TSX's out of a stock 26" Win 70 SS Classic.


----------

